# GUINNESS: I Knew I Loved You...



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I made a little video of Guinness. You can literally watch him grow up.. sigh :-/

iknewilovedyouguin1.wmv


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

That was so cute. I rated it a 10


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG that was wonderful!! Shame on you for not posting some of those cute pics on here :wink:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Aww that was sweet!


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

That was beautiful!!! I loved it!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Woah i almost got teary there  ..with the music and all,its awesome :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That's the best collection of doggie pics I've ever seen. Of course it's a 10 (duh). :lol: There are 2 things that come through loud and clear:

1. He is incredibly well loved
2. That little boy sure does love his mommy

Really nice job, kiddo.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Awww I love the picture where he is looking over his shoulder w/ a smile! it's so cute!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

that was the sweetest! he is adorable. i feel like such a nerd admitting to getting teary eyed too (i blame the song). i loved it! very good job


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I love it... It gets a 1000% from me.... 

How did you make that?


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

stefania said:


> Woah i almost got teary there  ..with the music and all,its awesome :wave:


wow me too...  i think it was the song lol! :lol: that was really really good - thank you for sharing it was great to watch!!!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww great video, I really loved seeing him grow up!!
He's so cute, and you can see how much he loves you!  

So cute!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

that was beutiful!and so well done!
i loved the close ups of her sleeping and the pyjamas where stunning!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks you guys  I picked that song because before I got him I had a dream that I got a white boy - and I loved him anyway. This was when I was sure I was going to get a girl. So.. I knew I loved him before I even met him  I really DID dream him into life 

... as for how I made it.. I made it using WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER. If you have Windows XP, you should have it under ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow my eyes were tearing up that was beautiful :wave:


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

What a bunch of softies we are, lol! 
I loved it too. So very cute.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I was all bummed out because I didn't cry the first time and I'm the biggest softie I know. So I turned up the volume and watched it again. This time I cried. :lol:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That was precious!! He is such a cute little guy!!

How did you make that? I made one for my son and wanted to share it but it's always too big


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok...I had to turn the volume off because I started to cry like a lil girl...LOL

Beautiful...


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Do you think Chiwi saw the nekkie photos of Guin? :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Thats breathtaking, made me feel very emotional!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

man i felt so emotional! it's so obvious how much you love him and he loves you, that love is so there and it makes me all teary eyed, oh heck who am i kidding the tears rolled down my cheeks!!! and chiwi enjoyed it too. i actually had to watch it twice here's what happened the first time:


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh my...beautiful


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMg I am teary!!! Great great job!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

That was really sweet! I have to admit it was a "tearjerker"


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> man i felt so emotional! it's so obvious how much you love him and he loves you, that love is so there and it makes me all teary eyed, oh heck who am i kidding the tears rolled down my cheeks!!! and chiwi enjoyed it too. i actually had to watch it twice here's what happened the first time:


Would ya give the girl a little privacy, for goodness sake! :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: That was really beautiful! Good job! :wink:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> man i felt so emotional! it's so obvious how much you love him and he loves you, that love is so there and it makes me all teary eyed, oh heck who am i kidding the tears rolled down my cheeks!!! and chiwi enjoyed it too. i actually had to watch it twice here's what happened the first time:


HOW CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeek!


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Would ya give the girl a little privacy, for goodness sake! :wink:


ROTFL!!!! hahaha!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww- that was just great. It really makes you sad they grow up so fast! Excellent job.


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That was just GREAT!!!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! That is soooo sweet!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh how precious. I've really missed pictures of Guinness so that was a total treat.


----------



## princess'momma (Feb 2, 2005)

Awwwww! I love Guiness, he's gorgeous as always!!!!!! he is such a :angel13:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Loved it!!!
That was sooooo sweet!


----------

